# Your Car or Truck Just Might Get You Killed!



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

That title might require a bit of clarification.

If an EMP strike occurs there is a possibility of many newer vehicles (electronic ignitions)
failing to operate. Older vehicles can, possibly, still be okay. There are no guarantees.
And the value of a WORKING vehicle would be UNQUESTIONABLE!

But...! If you go out and about in a working vehicle a week or two after the EVENT has
happened...what's to keep other less fortunate survivors from taking your life in order
to get your vehicle? Desperate acts of desperate people. I know SOME would do it.

I'm thinking that having a working form or transport COULD be a liability. And...you
would NOT be able to remain 100% vigilant as you drive around. 

A worrisome situation! And very ironic! A car that works might be too dangerous to
be driven about!! 

What would YOU do? 

Grim


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I keep an old one wire GM alternator and distributor wrapped up in foil behind the seat. Also have a some jeeps camaro and tractors that are points fired


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think things like the crap that went on in Chicago yesterday are a 1000 times more like to be a threat than any EMP.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

One of these days the meek are going to say enough is enough and push back and not gently but real damn hard.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My Kubota diesel, my Ford diesel, and my John Deere diesel, . . . none should be a problem after an EMP strike. Though I might look funny driving down the road on my zero turn mower, the Kubota. The other two are tractors.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the equivalent of a quad, uses points and coil, just for local use, I don't plan on going anywhere.
If the jeeps don't run so be it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

In a SHTF ......if you are still here ..... *having anything *can get you killed. Know how to defend your loved one's and be trained and prepared to do so. Owning a safe queen or two will not suffice.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I see that several people have vehicles that will probably be running...but would you perhaps get shot by someone
who wants to take it from you...ergo making it too dangerous to drive it? 

THAT was my question. Then again maybe A Watchman has it right.

Grim

I plan to wait a couple of months before I use mine...the herd will have thinned by that time.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

IF the SHTF, I don't plan on going anywhere, I have set this place up to go for years without outside help.
The quad would be used to haul wood back here for processing. It is quiet and will not attract attention on my property.
I don't intend on driving it anywhere and getting ambushed.
Yes there people who would kill at the drop of a hat to get mobile, hell they do it now, look at the car jackings.
You need FIREPOWER!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes SOCOM42, a big woodpile is a nice thing. Can be placed for good cover around the house too. My inside rack takes 1/3 cord so that minimizes back and forth in/out.

No quad but a nice quiet 9N ford that sips fuel and don't huccup when fed old stale stuff.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Your right no sense trying to live after SHTF. 

But I'll be driving around in my 89 Ford diesel truck till fuel runs out. All mechanical, no computers or points. If I can get it to roll she'll run.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

I didnt buy it but I was temted, one of the old German embassy cars was up for sale. BMW 750 fully armored, it weighed 5 tons but anything less then a tank mine, rpg or large cal AP bullet would not even make a dent in it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How many have a stock of bicycles and parts?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> How many have a stock of bicycles and parts?


How many have horses?
I know a few here do.
Most of my neighbors have them, so we would not be out of place.
I'm just getting to darn old to be thrown by a spooked horse, and if it was a TRUE shtf situation, medical help for broken bones or concussions would most likely be unavailable.
We (wife and I) need to get a small one horse buggy. Tie the other one to the rear as a pack animal.

Nope - not overly concerned about vehicles not running.
But, it is a good impetus to get my old F-150 running again, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If everyone is lining up for the government cheese, you line up too, even if you don't need it.
If everyone's vehicle is fried but yours still runs, walk.
BE the gray man.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I will not have an abundance of diesel fuel, . . . so one of my posessions may be a trade item, . . . 

Most certainly will not be running the roads on them, . . . garden will be the most important use for them all.

But then again, . . . it all depends on what actually happens.

May God bless,
Dwgiht


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Yes SOCOM42, a big woodpile is a nice thing. Can be placed for good cover around the house too. My inside rack takes 1/3 cord so that minimizes back and forth in/out.
> 
> No quad but a nice quiet 9N ford that sips fuel and don't huccup when fed old stale stuff.


I have five cord stacked in an "L" shape which then forms box with the splitter inside, they give some ballistic protection to the comm shelters.

When the weather gets nice, I have two big oaks that came down to cut up.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I think the US gov is reinforcing their own electrical network and then will EMP itself and blame the North Koreans or Iran that they just removed sanctions on as its scapegoat. 

The American people and its government are not living by the same moral values of what constitutes freedom liberty and happiness. 

Seems they have been preparimg for civil unrest for a while now. That means its planned.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

a lot of the foods that i cook,require water for 1 reason or another.and some are,just heat n serve.and we'll have propane at first in a shtf situation.so the smells will be a minimum while im cooking.pluss we have dry and canned foods that can be eaten as is,and straight out of the package or can..so i can eat something when it not safe to use fire in any kind of way,and that includes not using propane when i don't have to..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If cars stop working, but mine still does, it will sit in the garage loaded up and ready.
If we have to make a break for it, that will be our last resort. Of course it will draw tons of attention, so exposing it would be risky.

Someone mentioned they would wait months while the herd thinned out.
The problem there is, the ones that last will be more capable of doing you harm than those that didn't.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Eh. I'm not too worried. I drive an old dodge. It does have electronic ignition, but I have a points distributor ready to drop in if need be. I can stay put if I had to. I don't NEED to go out much. But yes as said, when the cheese is passed out, I will be in line. Not showered, old crusty boots, holey clothes, etc. because if I showed up clean as a whistle in my running vehicle, I will be a target. Gotta blend in. Even if that means walking while having a running driving vehicle (I do that now anyways). 

Afterthought. Maybe I should get new mufflers to replace these blown out glass packs. Hmm.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I know my power chair will not work then ,, that's why I still have the" old man up" one as I call it . I do have a disturber that just needs a set of points in it and I am good to go , that is the only thing I didn't change yet on my jeep .


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Vehicles dating back to the 60's have ECU's. EFI dates back to the 60's.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> But then again, . . . it all depends on what actually happens.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwgiht


Absolutely right - it all depends on what happens.
In order for an EMP to affect all electronics throughout the whole continental United States, there would have to be a nuclear weapon detonated over Kansas at a very high altitude.
If THAT happens, I think vehicles not running would be the least of anyone's problems. Total nuclear war and the destruction of mankind would be more of a concern.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Absolutely right - it all depends on what happens.
> In order for an EMP to affect all electronics throughout the whole continental United States, there would have to be a nuclear weapon detonated over Kansas at a very high altitude.
> If THAT happens, I think vehicles not running would be the least of anyone's problems. Total nuclear war and the destruction of mankind would be more of a concern.


Yeah, . . . but you know RPD, . . . the Soviets only have enough nuclear firepower to kill us 7 times, . . . but we can kill all of them 12 times.

That makes us the winner, . . . right???

I really hate to even consider such an exchange, . . . but old Peter said it this way: _* 2 Peter 3:12 .................. the day of God, wherein the heavens being on fire shall be dissolved, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat
*_

I've often wondered if that is what he had in mind, . . . in another place it says: *Zechariah 14:12 And this shall be the plague wherewith the LORD will smite all the people that have fought against Jerusalem; Their flesh shall consume away while they stand upon their feet, and their eyes shall consume away in their holes, and their tongue shall consume away in their mouth. 
*

The last one is actually one of my favorite verses, . . . not that I want to see people die, . . . but rather the promise that Israel will be protected, . . . whatever it takes. THAT has to be thermonuclear blast, . . . whereas the body will be burned off the skeleton before it can even fall to the ground. That's hot !!!!!!!!!!

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

txmarine6531 said:


> Vehicles dating back to the 60's have ECU's. EFI dates back to the 60's.


My 72 dodge d100 had breaker points, as does my 73 Lincoln Mark IV. Both vehicles carbureted. Main stream electronic ignition didn't hit till 73 for dodge and 74 for ford (duraspark). Not sure Chevy. I know my Grampa had a 63 Vette that he said had mechanical fuel injection.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Grim Reality said:


> That title might require a bit of clarification.
> 
> If an EMP strike occurs there is a possibility of many newer vehicles (electronic ignitions)
> failing to operate. Older vehicles can, possibly, still be okay. There are no guarantees.
> ...


Grim old buddy I think this whole emp scenerio is a bit far fetched. Most of the folks touting it as a doom and gloom situation never mention the yield of the weapon that would be required. the one in 1962 was 1.4 Megatons and blew out a few light bulbs 900 miles away in hawaii. One other site was suggesting that Russia had a super EMP weapon with a whopping 25 Megaton yield. So if you're worrying about NK or Iran or some other pizzant country, it's a long way off in the future. Russia or China (what would be in it for them to gain?

But hey have fun


----------

